# $10 off walgreens $40 pruchase



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

Hot Buys: Store Coupons and Savings | Walgreens

yhe link to $10 wagreens coupin

Fri & sat Sep 12 & 13th only


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

It's by coming to this site I was able to find that coupon, so thank you for that. As an early birthday present, my fiancee let me go to Walgreens and pick up the talking Freddy and Jason to add to my collection. 

That day I also redeemed some Underground points from Spencer's for the part 7 Jason Cinema of Fear. My cost out of pocket was 2.11. A good day indeed.


----------

